# Cowboys



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just finished this one up for a friend that obviously is a cowboys fan. He has great dislike for Dallas so that name could not be used....them fans are weird. Glad they did not win the super bowl this year...would have had to change my layout to accommodate.

This is a MHX MB843w 7' MH blank. Prowrap blue and silver shimmer thread colors with a little fish hawk metallic silver mixed in there. I hope that is pretty close to their colors...I think so. Ran a Fuji Alconite guide train starting with a #8 double down to a #5 single. Started with the acid rod layout and went from there with static test. First rod that I feel I got right on the testing instead of close. I will say I was proud of myself....little things.

Decals were done by Debbie at HookSpit for me. She does a great job for me, only takes a few days and way way way cheaper than ordering them online. The cowboys emblem in the cap is a mylar jobby I had made from someone on etsy or ebay, can't remember since I had it made for another rod I did but changed my mind and did not use them on it. I was able to get it in the dimension I needed which worked out perfect for this rod. I turned out the cap on my rod wrapper/ lathe, counter sunk it to allow a good 2 coats of finish over it. The cork was sanded down with 1000 grit and then coated with cork sealer.

All in all pretty happy with how this turned out. Now just need to get it to the guy.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's a SWEET looking build! I think ya nailed it with the colors/wraps! Tell me more about the mylar in the butt...I need a U of H logo for the same purpose, and the golf ball markers that I've seen are too large. You wouldn't need as many decals, if it was a Texan's build!!Ha Jerry


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I think your 'layout' will be good for a looooooong time Jim lol. 
Nice rod. Bet I know who that one was built for.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Very, very, very Nice!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.

Jerry I will check and make sure where I got them and shoot you any email.

Dan you probably do from another place. Shhhhh he has not seen it yet.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Fine Job, it looks real clean. Post the Texan one when you get it finished! You won't have to put any years on it. LOL


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fishsurfer thanks. No Texans one in the plans right now. And you are correct no years would have to be placed on there. Good thing the Boyz ain't won anything in 20 years or I would have had to make the wrap a little longer.


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

awesome rod.....great job


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Texag.

You know I was just thinking I should post this up down in the sports forum. Them fella get off on cracking jokes about pro football teams. I bet this would be funny down there.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Very clean build throughout, ...Polished checks,I like your style.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Wafflejaw. Pretty sure I saw a build you did with that done on some. I was actually going to clean off all the anodizing but the blue in the dimple but changed my mind. Did not want that much silver. I had found some that I wanted to use but the sizing was not to my liking and decided to make these 2 tone.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

katjim00 said:


> Thanks Wafflejaw. Pretty sure I saw a build you did with that done on some. I was actually going to clean off all the anodizing but the blue in the dimple but changed my mind. Did not want that much silver. I had found some that I wanted to use but the sizing was not to my liking and decided to make these 2 tone.


Yea I think the look can add a very nice custom touch...I don't remember who, but there was a guy that filled the dimpled checks with pigmented finish 
to add contrast as well...Looked really cool, although Ive never tried it.
So in theory you could do silver checks, blue pigment and save the labor for making another drink


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I believe in being honest.
WOW! That is impressive.


----------



## camo1542 (Jan 14, 2015)

That is one of the slickest most unique custom rods Ive seen, awesome work!! How much would you charge to build another?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the props fellas.

Waffle Jaw never too much labor to make another drink


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

GREAT looking rod. How much time did you have in it?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Jeepdog....I really do not keep track of time. I feel I am slow but its a good way to spend my time


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

I hear ya! You did a great Job on it. If you ever decide to build a Texan rod, let me know. I would like to have one built for the Gf.


----------

